# Czerny Op. 299 no. 9



## fox_druid

*Czerny Op. 740 no. 9*

(Sorry, wrong opus number, Not 299 but 740 the kunst der fingerfertigkeit)

Hi^^

Have you ever played this piece? Czerny Op. 740 no. 9. This is the worst etude I've ever seen. I'm having trouble with this one and it's really stressing me  I've tried to play the grace note as a third and also separate them as triplet but it seems that it doesn't work and I'm only making a really slow progress.

How long did you take for this piece? How fast can you play this piece perfectly? And what method did you use?


----------

